# Protest- Whipsnade, tomorrow.



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

there is a protest happening tomorrow at whipsnade zoo against the appaling conditions these animals are kept in(?) 

So as a counter act i will be knocking about outside the squat these loonies live in protesting the appaling conditions *they* live in.

I just hope they eat enough tofu to stay warm. i personally am having steak for breakfast..... should see me through til about lunchtime.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I bet its CAPS isnt it? they always do these protests regularly at various zoos throughout the year


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

:no1: somebody give si a biscuit! :no1:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

i've been to whipsnade and its great!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I am pretty hungry actually any biscuits would be much appreciated


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Ohhh might go to the zoo tomorrow!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Wheres Whipsnade, never heard of it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the other "London" zoo


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

*gives Si a biscuit*

Seriously though, is the zoo that bad? Or are they just being tards?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they just dont like zoos in general, and thanks for the biscuit mate


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> they just dont like zoos in general, and thanks for the biscuit mate


 
Fair enough, & anytime. : victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Si..... you full now or would you like more biscuits? i'm making a cup of tea..... does anyone want one?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> i'm making a cup of tea..... does anyone want one?


Yes please!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

*pops his head in to the thread at the mention of biscuits*


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

i wonder how many members of saps sorry caps have had experience in keeping any exotics? and 2 sugers in mine plz


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

If nobody tells me how they take their tea i shall make it as the poster above..... thats how tea is SUPPOSED to be made.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

whipsnade is good!
Luton.R.R. i dont get what you are going to be doing!
Jake : victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Jake89 said:


> whipsnade is good!
> Luton.R.R. i dont get what you are going to be doing!
> Jake : victory:


Neither do i mate :whistling2:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Dear god, if we didnt have the whole brood at home tomorrow, we,d been down there with ya Dave causing mayhem, that said if i brought all 4 kids with me perhaps they'd sod off quicker.
What a bunch of muppits.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

the whipsnade zoo is AMAZING!!
my aunt lives round the corner from there.

the reps have brilliant enclosures!


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

Did someone mention choccy biccys? and tea white no sugar?

Not been to whipsnade so I cant comment but it cant be that bad!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> I just hope they eat enough tofu to stay warm. i personally am having steak for breakfast..... should see me through til about lunchtime.


Why presume they are vegetarians - its as if you presume all vegetarians are idiots, or all idiots are vegetarians. Agree with you as regards the protest, but find the comment slightly offensive.( Yes, I'm veggie - but not an idiot!)


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Good plug for Whipsnade, I will take the wife for a visit (no leave her with the monkeys comments please)


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

It's a logic thing - not all vegetarians are idiots. Not all idiots are vegetarians. CAPS just happen to be vegetarians and... I'll keep this polite.:whistling2:

Seriously, CAPS just oppose zoos, full stop. If ARs came out and openly said they just thought it was wrong to keep animals I would respect them more.

I am sure they will be offended by this, but Hitler's tactic was always to get a concession here, a concession there, until he was in a strong enough position that he thought he could do whatever he liked. In reality he wasn't interested in peaceful coexistence. And I do not think that the hardcore followers of AR philosophy will be satisfied until all their demands have been met.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

As was eloquently put by the above poster i am aware their followers are predominantly vegetarian and vegan hence the comment. no need to be offended. tis merely my sense of humour.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I was at Whipsnade a few weeks ago & I didn't see anything wrong to be honest, all the animals appeared to be well kept with nice appropriate housings/enclosures..........Some people have nothing else better to do I guess.:bash:


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

To the AR purists it does not matter how well kept the animals are. Captivity itself offends their priniciples.

Once people realise that we will see that it is pointless making concessions to them because the hardliners will only be truly happy when there are no zoos or non-domestic animals kept at all. The true fanatics deplore even the keeping of cats and dogs.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

And what about the animals that are extinct in the wild due to habitat destruction? i suppose we should set those free in trafalgar square, or maybe humanely dispose of them. What these idiots don't realise is that the Zoo's primary function is the study of animals and their behaviour so that we may better understand the ecological niche they occupy and raise public awareness in order to protect wild populations and their habitats from further depletion. 
Bet they don't even think about the way in which the consumables/clothes/energy they use affects the environment or the people that are exploited in their production. They'll drive the lonely 1/2 mile home in their landrover diesel so they can stay up all night posting on anti-exotics forums about how snakes are unsuitable as pets, and they know cos their second cousins mate knew a bloke who's gf was almost eaten by this python that slept next to.........:whistling2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I wonder if anyone has ever pointed out to the antis just how usefull the pet trade is to conservation. Whilst you have people willing to breed animals for profit there is sod all chance of the species they are breeding becoming extinct now is there?


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

fishboy said:


> And what about the animals that are extinct in the wild due to habitat destruction? i suppose we should set those free in trafalgar square, or maybe humanely dispose of them. What these idiots don't realise is that the Zoo's primary function is the study of animals and their behaviour so that we may better understand the ecological niche they occupy and raise public awareness in order to protect wild populations and their habitats from further depletion.


Reading that I thought of the Golden Frog in South America, (Life in Cold Blood).


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm a veggie too! :Na_Na_Na_Na: And tea? That is VILE sewage from hell!!! Nice cuppa coffee for me please with whitener NOT milk cos that's also sewage from hell but in a different guise ...


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

what's wrong with whipsnade? I haven't been there, but I don't expect it's that bad. They're part of london zoo aren't they? They're so big and renowned , and rich I hardely think they'd treat their animals badly. I've heard good things about them.


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

why carnt the bugger off and protest in china where they eat the bloody animals


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I bet its CAPS isnt it? they always do these protests regularly at various zoos throughout the year


They were on the radio earlier in the week opposing the appalling conditions that a travelling circus kept it's horses in.

The circus countered that it's animals were kept in perfect condition, had 4 vet checks a year and welcomed no notice checks by anyone at any time.

Oddly enough... Elaine went rather quiet.


----------

